# llivestream today (not spam... actually me sharpening)



## JBroida (Nov 26, 2016)

had some times for a livestream today... please join us
[video=youtube_share;apbf0MbuYrc]http://youtu.be/apbf0MbuYrc[/video]


----------



## goatgolfer (Nov 26, 2016)

thanks for the Thanksgiving appetizer. Livestream let you down but up to 13:16 it was great. Thanks Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 26, 2016)

yeah... i tripped on the power cable for my camera, just as a bunch of customers walked in... it was classy.

The store was crazy busy for the rest of the day after that anyways. I'll try to do more of these still.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 26, 2016)

I also caught the first 10 min or so nice to see some lefty single bevels. BTW the comment about weather in CA made me chuckle as I've been scraping ice off my windshield each mornjng as of late.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 26, 2016)

they were actually righty... i had the stream mirrored for some reason... still working out the kinks with the 5dmk3 webcam


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 26, 2016)

Jon thanks for the effort. Good to see you on camera/video. Was stoaked to hear you talk about naturals the ker poop, technical difficulties. I'd love to see a whole live stream in Nats


----------



## JBroida (Nov 26, 2016)

i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## _PixelNinja (Nov 27, 2016)

I tuned in too. Real happy to see you do this again as I enjoy watching them. A shame for the technical problems cutting things short but it happens. In any case, thanks Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 27, 2016)

false alarm... working on starting shortly again


----------



## JBroida (Nov 27, 2016)

up on FB live now
https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/videos/10154316592413860/


----------



## JBroida (Nov 27, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/videos/10154316592413860/

sorry for the technical issues... we're up again


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 27, 2016)

This is great Jon, thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2016)

up again doing some thinning on the wheel:
https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/videos/10154324053668860/


----------



## johnstoc (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks! Enjoyed tuning in.


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 4, 2016)

Enjoying the new format you've been trying out! Nice to see some sharpening and hear your thoughts on things as they occur to you in a bit of a less structured way than the youtube videos. Purely out of curiosity, what belt grinder do you have in that backroom?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 4, 2016)

Tw-90


----------

